# new plants!!!!!!!!!!



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i just got these new plants from a lake in indiana, they are pretty cool, they are like vals, but some are a purpleish red tint and others are green. i dont want to hear any bs about getting diseases and snails and all that other crap so dont say anything about that, but it is taking a while to plant them all, so ill post pics in an hour or so


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

here is what i call "purple vals"


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

a pic of another plant that i like and i found it


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

one more purple vals pic


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

What temperature, GH, pH was the lake.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

What temperature, GH, pH was the lake.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have no clue, the temp was around 78 most of the time


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Let us know how they are doing in a few weeks. Its rare to get a transplant like this to work out too well but possible.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

they look good, keep us posted


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I won't tell you any 'bs' if you don't want to.But i have to warn other members that introducing plants from a lake or river can harm your fish cause the plants may carry bacterias and many parasites so.....

*NEVER INTRODUCE A WILD-COLLECTED PLANT IN YOUR TANK WITHOUT TREAT IT FIRST!!!!!!!!!*









As for the type of plants i think that the first is Vallisneria sp. and the second is Myriophyllum Aquatica.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i had some plants from my lake in my tank

and i got little black spiderette thingys swimming around,have you noticed this yet?


----------

